# Wrasse Rescue



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

This morning I awoke to a curious text message. "Got him," it said. "Got who?" I sent back to my girlfriend. "Check your voice mail," she replied. I checked my voice mail and heard her describe how our new Cleaner Wrasse, "Docy", named for the "medical" attention he provides other fish, of course, had either swam or been sucked through one of the grooves of our pre-filter box! He was trying desperately not to be sucked up the tube and rushed down to our wet/dry filter. She didn't know how long he'd been struggling, but she was eventually able to free him. Docy will live to clean another day and I'm very glad because I really like that pretty black and blue fish. The next time I am at the tank I plan on raising the box that takes in water so that the grooves are only slightly above water level to eliminate the chance of another great adventure for Docy.










In case you are not familiar with cleaner wrasse, this is what Docy looks like, though this is not Docy himself.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

you guys come up with some origional names for your fish.   the only thing we have named is dory and nemo (even though our nemos are red), but thats because the kids knew what they were from the movie.


----------



## Gump (Oct 26, 2006)

Well glad to hear its still living and doing well. What do you have it eating?


----------

